# Desk Cat Collates Your Files



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

There's something seriously wrong with my cat sometimes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBs43IdOBuU


----------



## BunnyRatineaPig. (Apr 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Is he/she for hire?? My paper work has gotten out of hand :-[


----------

